# HOST ID CableCard Pairing issue with Spectrum



## ericbutske (Jan 12, 2022)

I just thought I'd share a unique HOST ID/CableCard pairing issue that I was able to get resolved with Spectrum in the Cleveland, Ohio area.

I received my new Edge just before Christmas and had a CableCard waiting to get it set-up. This is/was my first experience with Tivo devices and didn't know what to expect. I got the Edge installed, inserted the CableCard and called the support number that popped up on the screen. After being connected to the CableCard specialist, they asked for my HOST ID and the CableCard serial number. After a few minutes I was advised that it wouldn't pair and the person attempted to have their supervisor attempt it. After a couple more failed attempts I was advised that my CableCard was most likely defective and that I needed a different one, which they shipped out.

A few days later it came in and I tried the process again. This time I was advised that my HOST ID was being recognized by Spectrum's system and it was showing that my equipment "wasn't in service" which Spectrum assumed meant my Edge was either defective or the HOST ID was being displayed incorrectly. I was advised to call Tivo customer support.

A short call with Tivo customer support verified my HOST ID was accurate so it was back to Spectrum.

In the meantime I was online reading forums hoping to find the issue I was experiencing. I found suggestions on deactivating/activating CableCards, checking signal strengths among many others.

After another 2-3 calls to Spectrum customer service, they advised that I should have an in-home install technician visit which I agreed to. The day the technician was due to arrive he called ahead of time to ask if I had a tuning adapter. When I said "no", he said he wouldn't be able to help until I had one and had it installed. So, another call to Spectrum to get a tuning adapter shipped out.

A few days later after getting the tuning adapter and getting everything connected I attempted to pair my CableCard. It was the same result as before. my HOST iD was being considered invalid due to "equipment not being in service" or "not in the system". I then scheduled another in-home visit.

Two days later a technician arrived and I was advised my signal strength was bad and that it needed to be elevated to higher level maintenance for repair. I was advised that they would get back to me once the repair was complete. They didn't.

A called two days later and scheduled a third in-home visit. This guy attempted 3-4 times to get the CableCard to pair. The CableCard specialist on the phone with the in-home technician had his supervisor attempt it as well as some other tricks they were aware of to get it to work. Nothing worked! The supervisor advised my in-home technician to "call the warehouse" and ask them to try to enter my HOST ID on the back end. Being it was Sunday and no one was at the "warehouse", I was told he forward the suggestion to his supervisor to handle the next day and get back with me. Again, no one got back with me.

Another two days later I called again. I asked about the "warehouse" solution and was advised that there were notes on my account but nothing about it being resolved. So, the technician on the phone reattempted the same processes to pair my CableCard. This again didn't work with the same explanation. She asked if her supervisor "Rich" could attempt it. I agreed figuring I've wasted this much time, why not another 20-30 minutes. After about 10 minutes the technician was back on the line saying that her supervisor thinks he figured out the problem. Which he DID! 

It was explained to me that the issue was was a result of a technical representative entering an incorrected MAC address for a cable modem I purchased a while back when adding it to my account. The incorrect MAC address was the same number of characters of a HOST ID for Tivo. I was advised that when this MAC address was incorrectly added to my account it created an error in the background that was never resolved. Spectrum's system will not allow another device to be added to a user's account if there is an unresolved error that hasn't been corrected. "Rich" the supervisor recognized this and removed the incorrect MAC address. Once he did that, he was able to add the Tivo HOST ID and pair the CableCard without any issues. The technician advised me that if people only use Spectrum equipment, this would never occur. It's only when technicians "incorrectly" add equipment purchased by the customer and don't resolve the error that this possibility could occur.

I know this is probably not likely to happen to others, but I just had to share my experience with my Tivo Edge and Spectrum Cable. My Edge is working flawlessly and it interfaces with my Tivo Mini LUX via WIFI for an excellent whole home DVR set-up. I'd highly recommend it to people who are tired of their cable provider's dated/inadequate equipment


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

In my market, for Motorola equipment, Spectrum needs two numbers in addition to serial number - Host ID and Data ID. If they fail to ask for the second one, it never gets paired. I always have to basically force them to use both numbers in whatever screen they're looking at.

Good luck.


----------



## ericbutske (Jan 12, 2022)

mdavej said:


> In my market, for Motorola equipment, Spectrum needs two numbers in addition to serial number - Host ID and Data ID. If they fail to ask for the second one, it never gets paired. I always have to basically force them to use both numbers in whatever screen they're looking at.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for reply mdavej. I know my post was quite lengthy but it does say I actually got the issue resolved by the end. I was just sharing my story in case others have the same issue. My CableCard is from Cisco, which doesn't require/use DATA ID. I know from research.that DATA ID is required for Motorola CableCards. Thanks again


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

ericbutske said:


> I just thought I'd share a unique HOST ID/CableCard pairing issue that I was able to get resolved with Spectrum in the Cleveland, Ohio area.
> 
> I received my new Edge just before Christmas and had a CableCard waiting to get it set-up. This is/was my first experience with Tivo devices and didn't know what to expect. I got the Edge installed, inserted the CableCard and called the support number that popped up on the screen. After being connected to the CableCard specialist, they asked for my HOST ID and the CableCard serial number. After a few minutes I was advised that it wouldn't pair and the person attempted to have their supervisor attempt it. After a couple more failed attempts I was advised that my CableCard was most likely defective and that I needed a different one, which they shipped out.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Really an odd problem. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice of Rich to help resolve the issue. I get they want you to use their equipment, but a data entry error is wildly beyond what I have ever gone through and I've been on cablecards for about 15 years.

It is not surprising at all they would claim the TIVO is defective. Gets it off their plate for the time being.


----------



## motate (Apr 3, 2006)

ericbutske said:


> I just thought I'd share a unique HOST ID/CableCard pairing issue that I was able to get resolved with Spectrum in the Cleveland, Ohio area.
> 
> I received my new Edge just before Christmas and had a CableCard waiting to get it set-up. This is/was my first experience with Tivo devices and didn't know what to expect. I got the Edge installed, inserted the CableCard and called the support number that popped up on the screen. After being connected to the CableCard specialist, they asked for my HOST ID and the CableCard serial number. After a few minutes I was advised that it wouldn't pair and the person attempted to have their supervisor attempt it. After a couple more failed attempts I was advised that my CableCard was most likely defective and that I needed a different one, which they shipped out.
> 
> ...


Let me start this by saying SPECTRUM support for TiVo ROTS! Months ago I was forced to add spectrum to my life due their influence with “hands in your pockets” politicians. Spectrum is the only game in town for cable service. For MONTHS I’ve been trying to get adequate service from Spectrum. I have NUMEROUS techs in my home. Once they leave I spend numerous hours repairing their mistakes. It’s gotten to the point I will not allow their techs in my home. At one point I was dealing with this tech and DEMANDED speaking to a higher up. He got me up and running in minutes. I tried shutting down my TiVo units and going with their box: BIG MISTAKE. After two days of setup, still could not get the box on line properly. I opted to return to TiVo. I moved the TiVo box to another room: Big mistake. The rep could not get the box online after THREE hours so he determined I HAD to have a tech out. They could not come out for SIX days. After hanging up the phone I confirmed I was dealing with idiots. I rolled up my sleeves and got to work. Another couple of hours and TiVo is working. BOTH BOXES!!! I’m going to wait a couple of days before cancelling the tech to insure no problems. I know more about TiVo than these clowns and I get to fulfill my standing order of no techs in my home. Tried their app on a couple of my smart tvs. Shut them down for the signal was ‘flat’ and had to wait at least 15 seconds for the app to set itself up. Now looking forward to moving to an area that DOESN’T have spectrum. Hated the inflated price of dealing with xfinity but at least the service worked


----------



## motate (Apr 3, 2006)

Let me start this by saying SPECTRUM support for TiVo ROTS! Months ago I was forced to add spectrum to my life due their influence with “hands in your pockets” politicians. Spectrum is the only game in town for cable service. For MONTHS I’ve been trying to get adequate service from Spectrum. I have NUMEROUS techs in my home. Once they leave I spend numerous hours repairing their mistakes. It’s gotten to the point I will not allow their techs in my home. At one point I was dealing with this tech and DEMANDED speaking to a higher up. He got me up and running in minutes. I tried shutting down my TiVo units and going with their box: BIG MISTAKE. After two days of setup, still could not get the box on line properly. I opted to return to TiVo. I moved the TiVo box to another room: Big mistake. The rep could not get the box online after THREE hours so he determined I HAD to have a tech out. They could not come out for SIX days. After hanging up the phone I confirmed I was dealing with idiots. I rolled up my sleeves and got to work. Another couple of hours and TiVo is working. BOTH BOXES!!! I’m going to wait a couple of days before cancelling the tech to insure no problems. I know more about TiVo than these clowns and I get to fulfill my standing order of no techs in my home. Tried their app on a couple of my smart tvs. Shut them down for the signal was ‘flat’ and had to wait at least 15 seconds for the app to set itself up. Now looking forward to moving to an area that DOESN’T have spectrum. Hated the inflated price of dealing with xfinity but at least the service worked.


----------

